# Four Friedmen



## Jiuk (Nov 9, 2019)

Thermonic Distortion (BE-OD), Brown Betty (Dirty Shirley)
Thermonic Deluxe (BE-OD Deluxe), Aurum Drive (Golden Pearl)


----------



## Mourguitars (Nov 9, 2019)

They look great !

Mike


----------



## Barry (Nov 9, 2019)

Very nice group you got there!


----------



## Billyhank (May 31, 2021)

Very nice work!
Do you know the pot spacing? I’m getting things ordered and wasn’t 100% sure what size pots I should get.


----------



## fig (May 31, 2021)

mmm...silver mica. Very nice!


----------



## Barry (May 31, 2021)

Billyhank said:


> Very nice work!
> Do you know the pot spacing? I’m getting things ordered and wasn’t 100% sure what size pots I should get.


16mm right angle pcb


----------



## Crash102 (May 31, 2021)

Wow. They look great. I’ve been Gearing towards doing the thermonic deluxe. Getting that many holes straight feels like a feat in and of itself


----------



## Billyhank (Jun 8, 2021)

Barry said:


> 16mm right angle pcb


I misspoke, I meant the knob spacing. 
mice got mine built now and I’ve got knobs that’ll work. Thanks though!


----------

